# My first attempts at luremaking



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's a few crankbaits I just finished. The small ones are plastic bodies from Jann's Netcraft that I foiled, painted, and epoxied. The large lure I carved from poplar to make a Suick-like muskie bait. 










I didn't really like the way the fins turned out, I'll have to work on improving those









The bumps on the back are because the hook hangers ran too far through the body. I used putty to try and cover that up.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You really tackled a lot on your first baits! Congratulations, you're well on your way to becoming addicted. 

I favor the jerkbait you made the most. It looks like it would run very well. Have you tried it yet?

Also for the hook hangers. you might try using cotter pins like the Suick folks do.


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

The jerkbait had good swimming action when I tested it before painting. It was a kind of a slow wiggle.

I looked at getting cotter pins, but stainless steel ones are a bit pricey so I thought I'd try wire first. I used the 0.051" stainless wire that is used for making spinners. I shaped it like a cotter pin, passed the wire through the body, and tried to fold the wire ends down but it didn't work out quite like I hoped. It's epoxied in so I doubt a fish will be able to pull the hook hanger out.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice stuff Polymer! The first few are the hardest (as I'm learning!)


----------

